# Most Difficult Game You've Played



## Rilvor (Feb 26, 2008)

So what is the most difficult games you have played?

I'd start by saying a lot of the classic games are insanely hard. I got stuck on Kintaro in Mortal Kombat 2 for hours. And that was using Scorpion/Subzero.

Super Mario Bros. was a pretty hard game too, I can say I've only beaten it probably 3 or 4 times. World 8 just kicks your ass. Then sells it to a necrophile to be defiled.

Sinistar also holds a place in my heart as an insanely difficult game, one I still play occasionally. Not only is Sinistar himself hard as hell to beat (If you don't have enough Sinibombs), but after you get past the first zone the warriors, who are faster than you and decent sharpshooters, become insane, with as many as 3 or more attacking at a time (While you are trying to get the crystals, or avoid Sinistar eating you)

So, FA, what games are so insanely hard for you that it leaves you feeling accomplished when you finally beat them (or pwn3d when you don't)


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Feb 26, 2008)

I dunno...I kinda suck at Pacman. I can usually get no further than level two or three.


----------



## sateva9822 (Feb 26, 2008)

Frogger...


----------



## spikey2k (Feb 26, 2008)

Die by the Sword was very hard...But this could be due to game flaws.

The Classic Doom was pretty diffucult aswell.

Silver Surfer on the NEfuckingS...God of hardness.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Feb 26, 2008)

contra snes


----------



## E-mannor (Feb 26, 2008)

until you get good, halo 3 legendary is pretty hard

once you are good, turn on all of the skulls ^_^


----------



## Neofur (Feb 26, 2008)

OMEGA BOOST!!!


----------



## Lucid (Feb 26, 2008)

A lot of old school games have pretty punishing difficulty.  

Recent games, Ninja Gaiden on the harder difficulties can be a bitch.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 26, 2008)

Hands-down, Timeslip, for the SNES.  Go ahead; give it a whirl.
If you can beat this game without cheating, you don't need to be on this planet anymore.  You have seriously graduated to the next level of spiritual and physical existence.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 26, 2008)

BLACK on BLACK OPS mode is sheer insanity. I like walked through a doorway and shot in the face on the first level. 

Manhunt 2 is pretty difficult later on if you don't know what you're doing or suck at stealth.

Max Payne 2 can be a bitch sometimes; but I'm reaching with that one.

Medal of Honor Airbourn. The last level is pure insanity, I have never beaten it.

COD4 can be an asshole on veteran.

Those are all that come to mind right now.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 26, 2008)

Viewtiful Joe~ *pose!*

Really, I STILL have yet to beat V-Rated mode. That sucks even moreso because that just happens to be the mode I have to beat in order to unlock the king of badass bosses: Alastor. *sobs*


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 26, 2008)

Robotech: Battlecry on the mission where you have to protect the bridge. Maybe I was just doing something wrong, but I never beat that level. ;_;
Ikaruga is pretty hard on any difficulty until you've got the patterns down.
MegaMan X6 was tough getting completion on because every other step is a deathtrap.
Any Fire Emblem game. Hardest series EVER.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Any Fire Emblem game. Hardest series EVER.


Fire Emblem:
Because Phoenix Downs are for pussies!


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 26, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Fire Emblem:
> Because Phoenix Downs are for pussies!



*SPOILER ALERT*







I wept manly tears when Nina (I'm PRETTY sure that was her name) died in Eliwood's storyline.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 26, 2008)

I thought Resident Evil: Outbreak File 2 was pretty difficult...most of the levels anyway


----------



## Magedog (Feb 26, 2008)

Megaman X6! Metal shark Players level is a Fucking(pardon the french) deathtrap!


----------



## KazukiFerret (Feb 26, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:
			
		

> I thought Resident Evil: Outbreak File 2 was pretty difficult...most of the levels anyway



Some for that came mostly from shit-for brains game design and even I, a die hard RE gamer couldn't figure out what the fuck the game wanted from me. If you need hints tho' hit me up anytime.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 26, 2008)

Magedog said:
			
		

> Megaman X6! Metal shark Players level is a Fucking(pardon the french) deathtrap!



Not as bad as the volcano stage. At least Player makes up for it by being one of the coolest bosses in the X series.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Feb 26, 2008)

If you think Super Mario Bros. is hard, you've never played Lost Levels.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Feb 26, 2008)

Armored Core: Last Raven

As agetec went on with making the series...they made it crappier and harder to beat it. :/ this game proved it...thankfully it was the last AC game they made. Now sega took over and the series is good again.

Damn pulverizer units and  horrible generator power and heating >.<


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 26, 2008)

Tetris. My mind does not work quick enough to configure the blocks to spoon each other perfectly.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Feb 27, 2008)

Metriod Two: The return of Samus
Resident Evil II
Silent Bomber (one of the last great Playstation games)


----------



## dracologist (Feb 27, 2008)

Zoids Battle Evolution, because the AI is focused completely on you and your npc team mates do little less than run around the feild pretending to play.  I followed my partners once and all they did was run in huge circles avoiding the enemy at all costs.


----------



## Dayken (Feb 27, 2008)

Can't really pinpoint one, so I'm just going to list a few that game me the most frustration.

The Simpsons: Bart's Nightmare, I Want to be The Guy (STILL stuck on the final boss), King of Fighters 2001 (True Zero and Igniz can blow me), Ninja Gaiden NES (6-2, anyone?), Blast Corps (Diamond Sands, Osyter Harbor, getting gold on Magma Peak...ugh).


----------



## frostscale (Feb 27, 2008)

always had a hard time with any rts game lol ofcourse i have the mental capacity of a gold fish on crack so yeah


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm currently having alot of trouble being great at Trackmania Nations.


----------



## Kajet (Feb 27, 2008)

X-Men Mutant Apocalypse: a bitch to play if not for the annoyingly hard levels then because it had the beat 'em up gameplay of a 2d double dragon but with the special attack input of street fighter 2... not a terrible idea but absolute crap execution.

Star Fox Adventures: Well... ok not the entire game just that M(&^(* F#$@ING test of strength bit, I mean c'mon at least metal gear had a "wuss out" option for people who couldn't hack it.

The Ooze: So... you're a green amorphous blob on a screen full of god knows what without a clue how much health or whatever you have riiiight no...

Shining Force Neo: OK maybe I'm not leveling enough but it seems that my 3 man party can't quite take on an army and a half, honestly I can blow right through some areas (as I should mind you) and the next area I'm running to the village every 2 minutes to refill health stuff WTF?

Space Station Silicon Valley: Relatively crap controls (camera and otherwise) balancing issues between your health and your enemies (though admittedly you kind of posses them after killing them so it's kind of understandable) stupid jumping segments and bad graphics (but there's some fun before you want to hurl the cartridge across the room)

And I'm not even getting into crappy 8-bit NES games yet...


----------



## sateva9822 (Feb 27, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Tetris. My mind does not work quick enough to configure the blocks to spoon each other perfectly.



I 'm not a big tetris fan, its a boaring game. But I can get really far on it with out even trying. 

Its just like that little toy you all had as babys. Round block gose in round hole, Triangle lox gose in triangle hole.


----------



## AnthroHorse (Feb 27, 2008)

Indigo Prophecy. 
That game is nuts.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Any Fire Emblem game. Hardest series EVER.



Except for Sacred Stones. Even if you ditched the overpowered Bishops it's still very very easy.


Return to Zork is a pretty hard game. But it's this kind of difficulty where it assumes you would actually think of doing stuff like ringing a bell with a knife or feeding a scroll to a duck.

An out-of-place game in this list are a lot of turn-based strategy games in the early parts like Final Fantasy Tactics, Tactics Ogre, and Jeanne d'Arc. (Well Jeanne d'Arc less so thanks to the overpowered gems) But later on they are an absolute joke once you get unique uber weapons and attacks. 

I know many of you haven't played it, but a ROMHack called Kaizo Mario World is pretty hard. Seriously just try it without save states.


I'm actually surprised no one's mentioned Dragon's Lair for the NES yet, or any unforgivingly hard games reviewed by the AVGN and the AVGkNockoffs.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 27, 2008)

Woot! I beat the second level today ^^

Go ahead. Give it a whirl. See how far you can get: http://www.midway.com/classicGames/sinistar/sinistar.html


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 28, 2008)

> Star Fox Adventures: Well... ok not the entire game just that M(&^(* F#$@ING test of strength bit, I mean c'mon at least metal gear had a "wuss out" option for people who couldn't hack it.


...you serious?  That was, like, one of the easiest parts in the game.
Here's a technique for you for rapid button presses.  Put your index finger over the button you want to hit, lift your elbow in the air, then flex all of the muscles in your arm.  Your hand will start to shake violently, and you'll hit the button almost like a turbo-controller.  If you can perfect that, you'll never have problems with rapid-button presses again.  Unless they last for a really long time.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2008)

Another technique is to use a hard object like a quarter (I just use my fingernail, whatever) and to run it back and forth across the edge of the button. It's faster than having to raise and lower your thumb every time you have to press the button, I don't know about Renard's technique, though. Try different things until  you find what works for you, I guess.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 28, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Except for Sacred Stones. Even if you ditched the overpowered Bishops it's still very very easy.


I've seen people do solos with just Eirika, Ephraim, or Seth before. It's an easy game in general, although I'll admit Ghost Ship and Last Hope can be pretty troublesome missions if you're trying to solo with someone...

Radiant Dawn is pretty hard, though. How hard is the most difficult mode in RD, you ask? Well, in the first mission, Edward will get hit 80-90% of the time due to the weapon triangle being gone for some stupid reason and Micaiah is one-shot by even the weakest of enemies. Leonardo will help you out once he arrives on-scene, but he's not much more durable than Micaiah.

In short? It'll really put your skills as a tactician to the test. (Although I wouldn't say it's harder than Viewtiful Joe, as I've actually beaten RD's hardest mode before...)


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 28, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> Here's a technique for you for rapid button presses.  Put your index finger over the button you want to hit, lift your elbow in the air, then flex all of the muscles in your arm.  Your hand will start to shake violently, and you'll hit the button almost like a turbo-controller.  If you can perfect that, you'll never have problems with rapid-button presses again.  Unless they last for a really long time.


Far out man, can you even hold your hand/arms still normally?
I can do that but it's not violent enough to press buttons.


----------



## NinjaWolf (Feb 28, 2008)

final fantasy sagas,I luv they,but the bosses... AAAAARGT!!!ANOTHER WYVERN WAS KILL MEEEEE!!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 28, 2008)

> Far out man, can you even hold your hand/arms still normally?
> I can do that but it's not violent enough to press buttons.


Yep.  I've been rapid-buttoning that way for years.  Got really good at it while playing Final Fantasy 8 (summoned monsters).  I can take out the first boss in Star Fox 64 in, like, fewer than 30 seconds using that method.
I'll bet the coin thing works, too, though, and is less tiring.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> > Far out man, can you even hold your hand/arms still normally?
> > I can do that but it's not violent enough to press buttons.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll bet that you're great at Mario Party.


----------



## NinjaWolf (Feb 28, 2008)

he will be the super-star!


----------



## fishsticks (Feb 28, 2008)

I wanna be the guy...

._.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 28, 2008)

'I Wanna Be The Guy' hardly has consistent level design though... It's just full of random events and shit. Hardly anything more than a graphical interactive Dragon's Lair.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 29, 2008)

> I'll bet that you're great at Mario Party.


I hate that game.  Every time it's my turn, something terrible happens.  I can do most of the mini-games, but when it comes to winning, Lady Luck comes into the room and hits me in the balls with a flaming stick.  I don't think I've ever won.

...maybe THAT'S the hardest game I've ever played.  :?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, I hate that game, too.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 29, 2008)

A week ago I would have said NetHack.  And NetHack is an extraordinarily difficult game to complete.

But now... Second Life.  Figuring out how to make money when you can't script your way out of a wet paper bag is proving to be a formidable task.  Second Life CAN be called a game, I think.  There are those who take it beyond that, but for people low on the food chain like me, it's a socioeconomic MMO game, and other things as well.

Player-versus-player games might be considered extremely difficult, assuming the opponent is skilled.  Guild Wars PvP gets difficult, as you find yourself running into people who are running exploitative/extremely high-powered builds, and also people who KNOW how to use those character builds, with deadly efficacy.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 29, 2008)

^
|
|
Sounds like me on my frost mage, back when I was a WoW PVP'er and they had the old ranking system. I got to 11 or 12 (the highest is 14, High Warlord) before they changed it ><

I once took out half an alliance team by myself


----------



## Tycho (Feb 29, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I once took out half an alliance team by myself



Alliance Team: "OMG HAXX!!!1!"

Hell in PvP RPGs is Random Arenas in Guild Wars.  You will want to murder people IRL after a few good losing streaks there.


----------



## monak615 (Feb 29, 2008)

the hardest , I would say was a death match round I did on Age of empires 2 everyone against me on the hardest setting , Got completely burned to the ground three times , lucky me had villagers scattered all over the map so I was able to live on.  I think I clocked 212 hours on it before I had every one crushed last twelve hours spent finding one little scout that was left lol.


----------



## shiftyfox (Mar 1, 2008)

Oregon Trail for sure.
always ended up hunting to much, which in turn led to my axles breaking from the overload of meat, which then turned to rotten meat, which then turned to dysentery for my only son.

Life was brutal back then.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Mar 1, 2008)

Hardest games I've played... Most of the original Megaman series, and Megaman Zero, Super Mario Bros. Lost Levels, Viewtiful Joe, Fire Emblem Path of Radiance, Ecco the Dolphin Defender of the Future, Sonic the Hedgehog on the Master System, Contra Hard Corps (The one with the furry ;p), Turok 2, Sonic Riders, Bomberman 64, Battletoads, Flashback, Comix Zone

I need to go to work so I'll just say etc. ;p


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2008)

OH GOD BOMBERMAN 64. D:


----------



## rubixcuber (Mar 1, 2008)

Out of This World for the SNES.


----------



## Nym (Mar 1, 2008)

stalker shadow of Chernobyl! There is something wrong when a shotgun can kill you from 30 feet away, and bloodsuckers scare the crap outta me.


----------



## BlackLotus (Mar 1, 2008)

Probably Ninja Gaiden Sigma. It takes a long time to beat some bosses, even for a pro. =/ Still very fun.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 3, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> Hell in PvP RPGs is Random Arenas in Guild Wars.  You will want to murder people IRL after a few good losing streaks there.



No, Hell in PvP RPGs is trying to PvP with a class the developers did NOT want to PvP...Try PvPing as a Druid in 2005 and you know what I mean. They were even easier honor than Warlocks. Dude - even freaking PALADINS could destroy Druids with one hand died behind their backs. (And that was when Paladins were worthless)


Pokemon Yellow was pretty hard. The levels were a lot higher - you had Koga throwing a level 50 Venomoth at you, Sabrina sending three level 50's at you at once when everyone else is in the late 30's or early 40's. Not to mention the l33t four was a higher level than they were in Red or Blue.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Mar 3, 2008)

shiftyfox said:
			
		

> Oregon Trail for sure.
> always ended up hunting to much, which in turn led to my axles breaking from the overload of meat, which then turned to rotten meat, which then turned to dysentery for my only son.
> 
> Life was brutal back then.



My wife kept shooting herself with my rifle and since I was being *smart* I used salt on the wounds. My son kept drowning in the rivers and such. I love those games and the massive amount of buffalo I could slay; seriously, the slowest enemies in video game history.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 3, 2008)

The hardest games I've played/completed

Super Metroid Impossible Mission (SNES Emulator hack)
Super Mario Bros lost levels.
Prince of Persia Classic (XBLA,NES, SNES and PC)
Resident evil 3 nemesis Gamecube version has no auto aim on hard mode.
Metroid 2 return of samus (GB)
Metroid 1986 (NES)
Call of Duty Veteran mode (360)
Ghost and Goblins (Megadrive and SNES)
Some of the bomberman games


----------



## Huey (Mar 3, 2008)

MDK2
Devil May Cry 3 (PS2, hard mode; not the special edition)
Contra

These come to mind immediately.


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 4, 2008)

DMC4 on Dante Must Die mode is really hard in some parts.. >> It sucks. Haha.

And there's so many NES/SNES games I've never beaten.. xD Like.. Nightshade! Though I haven't tried in so long.. >>

OH.. and X-Com Enemy Unknown. I've NEVER been able to beat that game, even on Beginner.. >> That game is too hard! Haha.


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 4, 2008)

Krystallwolvelt said:
			
		

> Call of Duty Veteran mode (360)



I agree... Im currently in the process of that, ive only completed it on regular, and i want to try ange get a decent game score...

i also think that Redident evil 1 & 2 [[PS1]] Are differcult, you havnt got a clue where your aiming...


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 4, 2008)

Breath of Fire comes to mind, but only for one reason: the bosses. They aren't terribly difficult if you're at a decent level, but when you KO them, half of the time they'll get back up. And frequently more than once. :x

Also, drawing the seals in Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow. I _KNOW_ THAT I'M DRAWING THEM RIGHT, DAMNIT!


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 5, 2008)

- Alien Soldier

- Espgaluda and most other bullet hell shooters by Cave.

- The Adventures of Batman and Robin for Genesis. I DARE you to try this one.

- Aleste MUSHA

That's just some of them.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 5, 2008)

Huey said:
			
		

> MDK2
> Devil May Cry 3 (PS2, hard mode; not the special edition)
> Contra
> 
> These come to mind immediately.



I dare you to play super contra that game is even harder even on two player I have completed the old contra on XBLA on two player coop online but super contra is much harder.



			
				Rokye Ralin said:
			
		

> Krystallwolvelt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did most of the game on hardened mode then when I got to act 3 I wanted to finish it off the easy way for once so I switched back to regular.

I really liked the way resident evil 1 and 2 was done with the camera angles it felt slightly more cinematic that way with the camera views but I understand how hard it can be for you.

Resident evil 1 Original PS1 is much harder also with the hunters and zombies there is a glitch to. when you shoot a hunter when they are in the air even when you aim up they never get shot also in the corridor when you fight your first zombie when you fight two hunters  when you sometimes fire your weapon it doesn't hit em even when they try to side step in reality it would have hit em.

When zombies try to get up you cannot attack em with your knife or gun.

The DS remake has all thoose bugs fixed and its more fun to. you can probaly get the DS version for Â£15 -Â£20 by now.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 5, 2008)

Nym said:
			
		

> stalker shadow of Chernobyl! There is something wrong when a shotgun can kill you from 30 feet away, and bloodsuckers scare the crap outta me.



I find it pretty amusing that a gun meant for very close range-work hurts you pretty good over long ranges. But yeah, seconding your post. I even struggle with the novice difficulty.


----------



## Azure (Mar 17, 2008)

The original System Shock, just moving around in that game required the dexterity of a god, much less fighting off those damn hyper cyborgs.  And dont even get me started on the hacking portion of the game.  In short, fuck you System Shock.  Also an incredibly hard game was Max Payne, either one or two, on the New York Minute setting.  You literally have to kill to survive, and each kill gives you x amount of seconds.  When they count down, you just die for no damn reason.


----------



## michaelreay (Mar 18, 2008)

Mine has to be Morowind 3 the main story was confusing as hell.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 18, 2008)

michaelreay said:
			
		

> Mine has to be Morowind 3 the main story was confusing as hell.



I guess thats what people meant when they say that Oblivion pretty much holds your hand through out the game showing you where to go. Morrowind looked interesting to me back in the day but never got around to it.

-Onyx


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 18, 2008)

I love Morrowind's story and plot.
It wasn't some linear, simple "OMG EVILS!" type crap and instead it brought a wonderfully deep, politically entangled story with nice twists.


----------



## Devolger555 (Apr 6, 2008)

ok without cheating mmmmh (think think): Operation Flashpoint


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 6, 2008)

Myst. 

Its so confusing, you just get dropped in the game and you can go essentially anywhere, and you have to do non obvious stuff like turn the wheel 3 revolutions then press a 4x4 grid of buttons in a certain order....


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 6, 2008)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Star Fox Adventures: Well... ok not the entire game just that M(&^(* F#$@ING test of strength bit, I mean c'mon at least metal gear had a "wuss out" option for people who couldn't hack it.



That part does become easy once you learn some techniques. Though I'll add the fear test is a pain in the ass. That's the only part of the game I really struggle at.


----------



## Vitross (Apr 6, 2008)

Ut2k4: Another game suffering from the Impossible final boss syndrome
SSBM: Giga-bowsers a pain to the max
Oblivion+OOO+Max difficulty= game that I cant get past level one


----------



## Aldog076 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cryis on Brutal( hardest difficulty, think its called that) that game is talking me so long to beat cuz i have to crawl my way through most of the lvl cuz 2-3 shots and im dead....an the ai can get head shots on u from long distances with a rifle... game makes me want to cry its so hard, but is so beautiful...


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 6, 2008)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> Kajet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg that part was bad. the game was soooooo easy ( i never died once) but then i got to that part and it was sooo hard. I ended up googling for a solution, and someone suggested to use a pen and rapidly like, move it over and off the A button or whatever it was, and it worked on like my 3rd try

but yeah, the beta testers really dropped the ball on that one


----------



## Molotov (Apr 6, 2008)

...I'm still shaking violently over Red Ninja. Frickin' sudden movements, plus when I wanna be sneaky, I'm not. It plays lots of LULZ on ya.
So yes, I pussed out and sold it XD.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 6, 2008)

AuroraBorealis said:
			
		

> Vore Writer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I the only one that didn't have any problems playing Starfox Adventures whatsoever? ._.


----------



## Pandanaught (Apr 6, 2008)

Its between Lifeforce (NES) and Blaster Master (NES)... seriously the hardest side scrolling shooter and side scrolling adventure game I've ever played.  Lifeforce due to stage 3 and memorizing where volcano spouts come from which cover 1/2 the stage and Blaster Master simple due to its non-linear feel and portions of the game which you an literally get stuck forcing you to start over.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nah AlexX, i didn't have any problem. 

Shinobi on the ps2.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 7, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> I the only one that didn't have any problems playing Starfox Adventures whatsoever? ._.


No.

Any schmup will kick a person's ass from here to next year. I've been playing Super R Type and when you get to a boss and die you have still have to replay the whole damn level again. UUUUUGH.

Gunstar Heroes on hard will stick it to you.

The very first Ninja Gaiden.

Contra III will stick it to ya.

Shinning Force II... without cheating.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not sure but I think I did beat Shining Force 2 without cheating, long assed time ago though... personally I think the first one was much harder... (and lamer)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 7, 2008)

Kajet said:
			
		

> I'm not sure but I think I did beat Shining Force 2 without cheating, long assed time ago though... personally I think the first one was much harder... (and lamer)



GESHP CASTS FREEVE LVL 4, GESHP CASTS FREEZE LVL 4, WHITE DRAGON BREATHES WHAT'S SUPPOSED TO BE RANDOM HIGH DAMAGE FIRE NEARLY EVERY TIME.

Yeah, the first one was much harder, but like you said, it really didn't keep my attention. Also, I consider the Master Monk exploit in II a cheat of sorts.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 7, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> Kajet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah makes me wonder why the hell they don't throw Shining Force II around in collections and (legal) downloads...


----------



## Arden (Apr 7, 2008)

#1 : NINJA GAIDEN (HELL HARD)
#2 : Xenosaga series
#3 : GH3
#4 : Any Madden (I hate sport games)
#5 : First Halo (Legendary)
#6 : King Quest 
#7 : Quest for Glory: So you want to be a Hero
#8 : The very very very first prince of Persia

those are my most challenging so far


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 7, 2008)

TimeSplitters 1.... damn hard game to complete 100%


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 7, 2008)

Syobon Action


----------



## sgolem (Apr 7, 2008)

I wanna be the guy and FZero GX, which I beat everything but the hard difficulty of story mode.  I have a friend that got 100% in that game though.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 11, 2008)

the Crash Bandicoot games gets hard to complete later in the games. I usually get so pissed off after a few tries xD


----------



## Yojimaru (Apr 11, 2008)

Battletoads and Devil May Cry 3 stand out the most for me.  I could never make it past the second level on Battletoads, and it took many, many deaths on Devil May Cry 3 before I got used to the increased difficulty when compared to the first and second installments in the series.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 13, 2008)

Kirby's Dreamland.
That damn Wispy Woods is a pain in the rear to beat. <(>__<)>






...wait? We being serious?

In that case, most certainly Viewtiful Joe and Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels.
For Viewtiful Joe, I can't finish V-Rated mode for the life of me. I really want to play as Alastor. <( ;_; )>
And The Lost Levels, I'm stuck on World 4 I think. Horrible, horrible Japanese programmers. <(._.)>


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 13, 2008)

I always thought the megaman gameswere extremely difficult.  Not the new ones but the old one like X and classic.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 13, 2008)

Rin Chambers said:
			
		

> I always thought the megaman gameswere extremely difficult.  Not the new ones but the old one like X and classic.



Funnily enough, I was just playing Megaman X4 on the Playstation a few hours ago. <(>_o)>

Yeah, the old Megaman games were real bee-yatchs to beat. <(Â¬_Â¬)>


I'd have to rate them just behind V-Joe's V-Rated mode though. <(>__<)>
King Blue just won't go down. <(T_T)>


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 13, 2008)

The latest Megaman games, Starforce, were to easy.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 13, 2008)

GoldenEye 007 by far.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 13, 2008)

Half Life 2/ how do you get to the church in Ravenmore:cry:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 13, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:
			
		

> Half Life 2/ how do you get to the church in Ravenmore:cry:



Check Gamefaqs.com.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 7, 2008)

the first Half-Life... >.<


----------



## Tycho (Oct 7, 2008)

Toss-up between the roguelikes and multiplayer in Warcraft 3.  Other players in WC3 could be utterly BRUTAL.  Hero harassment was a tactic that drove me insane in the early game.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 7, 2008)

Super Smash Bros., when facing the three level nines on a tieam, and trying to get that award where you don't take damage from them at all.

It often frustrated, so I eventually read William Feather until I calmed: *A hotel isn't like a home, but it's better than being a house guest. *


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 7, 2008)

hmm for me I'd say either Psi-Ops or the Scarface game.

I have yet to beat either


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 7, 2008)

The original Dragon Quest aka Dragon Warrior for the NES.  One guy against the fucking world, no allies, extremely slow Exp growth, need I say more?


----------



## Lukar (Oct 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Any Fire Emblem game. Hardest series EVER.



The only game in the FE series that I've played and seems hard is Radiant Dawn. I got pretty far in FE (US FE1, not NES FE1).


----------



## X (Oct 7, 2008)

life.


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 7, 2008)

Can't say I've played many _truly difficult_ games, but Emperor on Terra, C&C: Red Alert: Counter Strike was goddamned insane on Hard mode.

Holy shit.

Bitch.

PISS.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

Rome Total War.


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 8, 2008)

999 challenge for tetris, requires numerous breaks, concentration, and a long attention span.
bangai-o-spirits is just ridiculous,
contra:hard corps (any of the contras actually...)
crimsonland on rush mode. i last 30 seconds.
doom on nightmare.

or if you're masochist, play mario party DS on story, the AI catchup is rage-inducing, even with a cheat to clear CPU coins, they take yours instead.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 8, 2008)

at the moment its (dont laugh) Skate
damn i cant get the friggin sticks right


----------



## LupyFur (Oct 8, 2008)

The Hardest Game I have ever seen/Played is  Notpron From Deathball.
Sick game hehe! it looks like point and click game, But it is not a point and click game!

Try it:

http://www.deathball.net/notpron/


You need to play with Url's Search things in google And more of those things.

Hope my post is at the right place ^^

I'm New to the forum world!

LupyFur *pets*


----------



## pheonix (Oct 8, 2008)

The Myst series. some of those puzzles are ridiculously difficult.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 8, 2008)

What I'm about to say isn't the whole game, just one part of it.

Guitar Hero III. _Through the Fire and Flames_ by DragonForce. Expert. Hyperspeed x5.

omigod.


----------



## Teco (Oct 8, 2008)

That damned lighthouse whatever arcade game where you have to either stack the lights or get a certain number by pressing that button at the right time. You know which one im talking about, the one thats like a dollar and you never heard someone wins it.. probably rigged because of the prizes which are usually ranging from a music CD to an Xbox 360 or DS.  Insane prizes.


----------



## moogle (Oct 8, 2008)

ninja gaiden, that game was probably the most difficult ive played. and star ocean 3 till the end of time, thats all i can come up with at this time


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 8, 2008)

Seconded on Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 8, 2008)

Halo: Combat Evolved, Armored Core For Answer (I'm on the 7th mission and have to face this HUGE moving fortress).  So far those two.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 8, 2008)

Teco said:


> That damned lighthouse whatever arcade game where you have to either stack the lights or get a certain number by pressing that button at the right time. You know which one im talking about, the one thats like a dollar and you never heard someone wins it.. probably rigged because of the prizes which are usually ranging from a music CD to an Xbox 360 or DS.  Insane prizes.



It's called Stacker, and yes it is rigged. It purposely skips one over if you hit the last one dead on.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 8, 2008)

For me I had a hard time getting through the second Baten Kaitos.....because the style of fighting had been altered from the first one, making it really really hard. I didn't like how the hands were combined.

Other than that I had so much trouble getting the Fierce Deity mask in Zelda Ocarina of Time, because I had to do that thing near the tree with the kids, and you have to do this thing while Goron Link, that requires you to basically bounce and ricochet off of the walls in just the right place. That was the single hardest thing I remember having a game require me to do.

Although killing Malpericio in the first Baten Kaitos was pretty interesting, not hard, just....frustrating how my cards were showing up. No matter what you never have enough defense cards when he attacks. If you stock too many you don't have enough to actually attack and rack up some nice combos. That is with having the largest number of slots possible in your hand, and the points maxed out so that you can carry the biggest decks possible.

EDIT: I remember playing a game on Gamecube called Summoner(might not be the actual name) that was originally adapted from a PC game.....involved a single female princess and some sort of runestone like thing, and I remembered the final level being hard because you had several bosses and I always ran out of cards at the end. It make it difficult to get through.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 8, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Other than that I had so much trouble getting the Fierce Deity mask in Zelda *Majora's Mask*, because I had to do that thing near the tree with the kids, and you have to do this thing while Goron Link, that requires you to basically bounce and ricochet off of the walls in just the right place. That was the single hardest thing I remember having a game require me to do.



I hate being a dick...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 8, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I hate being a dick...



Let us see you work your way through that damn Goron Link level in the end. I wonder if Youtube has a vid of it? There is nothing wrong with Majora's Mask, it's not a true Zelda game, but it had better replay value than Orcarina of Time.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 8, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Let us see you work your way through that damn Goron Link level in the end. I wonder if Youtube has a vid of it? There is nothing wrong with Majora's Mask, it's not a true Zelda game, but it had better replay value than Orcarina of Time.



I own the collectors edition and have beaten it several times, in fact, I might play it again sometime. My advice for the Goron trial is to keep going at it till you finally succeed.  At least it's not as hard as getting the sun sigil  in FFX


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 8, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I own the collectors edition and have beaten it several times, in fact, I might play it again sometime. My advice for the Goron trial is to keep going at it till you finally succeed.  At least it's not as hard as getting the sun sigil  in FFX



The collectors was gold wasn't it? I own a version where it says on the cartridge "Not for resale" on the sticker.

That is what I did. I remember hating the whole process though (this was several years ago before PS2 or Gamecube came out. Every other thing in the game, is easy, compared to that one little ridiculous part.

Sun sigil, where was that again?.....I remember going through X to get all of those things. I remember hating the part where you have to get the go through the Chocobo Trial to even ride the thing, to even get to the temple where the dead summoner lady who's name I cannot bring off the top of my head waits for you to challange each of her aeons.

Doing the actual race was so easy though, it was a damn let down.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 9, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> The collectors was gold wasn't it? I own a version where it says on the cartridge "Not for resale" on the sticker.
> 
> That is what I did. I remember hating the whole process though (this was several years ago before PS2 or Gamecube came out. Every other thing in the game, is easy, compared to that one little ridiculous part.
> 
> ...



Yes, it is gold with a holographic image of Link doing a spin attack.

As for the Sun sigil in FFX, you get it when you race that one choco-bitch grabbing balloons and dodging homing birds while miraculously attaining a time of 0:0:0. But then again, all of the sigils are frustrating to get anyway.


----------



## Mc_Jack (Oct 9, 2008)

hardest game i think is....fucking superman on nintendo 64.. like srsly wtf?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 9, 2008)

Mc_Jack said:


> hardest game i think is....fucking superman on nintendo 64.. like srsly wtf?


Hard? More like "broken."


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 9, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Yes, it is gold with a holographic image of Link doing a spin attack.
> 
> As for the Sun sigil in FFX, you get it when you race that one choco-bitch grabbing balloons and dodging homing birds while miraculously attaining a time of 0:0:0. But then again, all of the sigils are frustrating to get anyway.



Haha....I remember that one. Fun times, fun times. The fun one is getting that one for Lulu at the place where Tidus Originally found Rikku? (techincally it was the other way Rikku found Tidus and stopped the Al Bhed from slitting his throat)Remember that bastard that tried to eat you? He can knock off your entire team in three hits unless you're smart and you customize your stuff to be petrify proof.

I'll have to say the one I never got was where you have to dodge a lighting bold on the thunderplains like....a hundred times or something. It's too damn hard for me, so I gave up.


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 9, 2008)

The hardest games I've played recently?

* Ikaruga (DC/GCN/Arcade)
* Crawl (a roguelike that's terribly indepth and outright brutal, think Nethack on steroids and if it were a mean drunk)
* believe it or not, Aladdin (Gen)
* again, b.i.o.n., Cool Spot (Gen)

you've got to admit, old-school, well-thought-out platformers have a demonic sense of challenge.


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 9, 2008)

The original Megaman Zero for the GBA was the only game I quit playing...and in the first level.

But for more recent standards, Halo 3. I suck at FPS's!


----------



## harden13 (Oct 10, 2008)

Earthbound... you need the guide to progress through that freaking game lol


----------



## KypDurron23 (Oct 10, 2008)

Metroid II and the Boost Ball Guardian from Metroid Prime 2: Echoes.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 10, 2008)

Mission impossible for the NES. Beating the last level without saving the game on an emulator is one of the most difficult things to do. I've only done it once and that was when I was like 9 and knew everything about the game. now that I'm older I can't do it.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 11, 2008)

harden13 said:


> Earthbound... you need the guide to progress through that freaking game lol


the health meter is there to mock at you. it's like watching somebody spill nailpolish all over your perfectly clean floors and the as the horrible liquid slowly descends down from the heaven reaching closer and closer to the floors, finally and agonizingly hits and game over, you feel inadequate and you start slamming your head into the table...

well not really.

Most difficult? Embarrassingly, DDR: Healing D Vision on Oni. I still don't get how to hit those notes without my legs being completely destroyed.


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 11, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Most difficult? Embarrassingly, DDR: Healing D Vision on Oni. I still don't get how to hit those notes without my legs being completely destroyed.



That's because the douchenozzles at Konami don't know how the fuck to write a _good_ difficult chart any more. Instead it's LOL LOOK AT THIS TEMPO FUCKNOBBERY GUYZ and IS 400 BPM COOL YET over and over. They should have just let RoXoR handle the hard shit and gone back to three million pisspoor J-Pop songs, and three million Beatmania versions.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 11, 2008)

The Wizard of Oz on SNES. I dare you to play it.


----------



## Sernion (Oct 12, 2008)

Wolf for MS-Dos
I dare you to try it. It make you hate humans, really.
Seriously, an aircraft fighter shooting down wolves? What are they, having a war?


----------



## Seas (Oct 13, 2008)

Sinistar.
Either those little annoying fighters get one lucky shot at you or that big SOAB comes with like half of lightspeed ramming all the asteroids and crashing into you. :I


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 13, 2008)

(can't remember if I posted this here already)

Dragon Power on the NES (Dragonball in Japan). I could beat the first part of the game (first 6 levels) but getting through levels 7-10 is hard because even if you choose the "Power Up" option from the Dragon, chances are you'll reach level 10 with little health left (health naturally decreases as a kind of timer) and little "cupcakes" or other health restorers in those levels, and if you die and continue, you lose the power up and have to restart on level 7.


----------



## Xwing (Oct 15, 2008)

What about mega man 3 and damn the quickman stage in the 2rd, there is also I wanna be the guys that is incredibly hard. 
And Quake 3 a the hardest difficulty...


----------



## Kajet (Oct 15, 2008)

The game, I mean seriously I LOSE every time I think of it.

P.S...








YOU JUST LOST THE GAME


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 16, 2008)

Ouendaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 16, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> Ouendaaaaaaaaan!


Eh, it's not that hard


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 16, 2008)

Kajet said:


> The game, I mean seriously I LOSE every time I think of it.
> 
> P.S...
> 
> ...



PS: you missed the boat on this one


----------

